# making a perfume



## texassoaper (Feb 11, 2012)

Just wanted to know if anyone has any experience making a perfume? Does anyone know what kinds of supplies one would need? Do I really have to use a vodka?

Texas Soaper


----------



## ilove2soap (Feb 11, 2012)

It depends on what kind of perfume you wish to make.  You can make little perfume roll-ons with very little fuss. Just blend the concentrated skin safe fragrance oil with a small amount of cyclomethicone, and either fractionated coconut oil or jojoba oil.  Some folks use only cyclomethicone and fragrance oil which is fine or you can blend just  fragrance oil and jojoba or fractionated coconut oils without cyclomethicone which works fine too (IMO using cyclomethicone gives the perfume a less greasy feel).  Then put your blend in little roll-on bottles and you have perfume roll-ons! 
There are many places to buy the small roll on bottles, but I would recommend only glass bottles because sometimes the fragrance oil you use can cause the plastic roll on bottles to break or crack.
If you are using concentrated skin safe fragrance oils, be sure to pay attention to the suggested maximum usage rates (especially if you are going to sell or give as gifts).   Going above the recommended amounts can cause skin irritation in sensitive individuals.  
If you were interested in trying to make some roll-on perfume (just to see how you like them) without buying a lot of start up ingredients, WSP sells a "kit" with all the stuff including fragrance oil and roll on bottles.  Good Luck!!  Hope that helps.


----------



## texassoaper (Feb 11, 2012)

was hoping to make an eau de toilette kind of fragrance.


----------



## texassoaper (Feb 11, 2012)

does it still need vodka and distilled water?


----------



## lsg (Feb 12, 2012)

Here is a tutorial for making perfume:
http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/form_perfumes.html
Although Snowdrift Farm is no longer selling products, you can find Everclear or perfumer's alcohol by googling.

Here is a link for perfumer's alcohol:

http://www.saveonscents.com/product_inf ... _id/202435


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 12, 2012)

If you are wanting to make it to sell, you can't use vodka or everclear.  For a spray I use cyclo and FO.  Sometimes I add some FCO if I am using an FO that won't blend with just cyclo.  The FCO addition sometimes helps it stay mixed.  You can also get some perfumers alcohol for a spray, I think Save on scents sells it.
HTH!


----------



## texassoaper (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks.


----------

